
Ask HN: Pic of a European roundabout - webtechgal
I distinctly remember having seen a picture of a roundabout in western Europe with signboards&#x2F;roads leading to several different countries long ago. I think I had probably seen it in an issue of the National Geographic magazine.<p>I need this for some research but can&#x27;t find it after lots of searching. Anyone care to post a link please?
======
niftich
Are you referring to the 'Sandweiler' roundabout [1], also known as the
'Iergäertchen', the Maze, and various translations thereof, and officially
named after Robert Schaffner?

[1] [http://www.wort.lu/en/luxembourg/irrgarten-roundabout-
bypass...](http://www.wort.lu/en/luxembourg/irrgarten-roundabout-bypass-
considered-to-end-roundabout-misery-54a036f70c88b46a8ce4d11f)

~~~
webtechgal
Thanks but I'm afraid this is not the one I'm after. That one shows a sort-of
bird's eye view of the entire roundabout, with several roads leading out, with
individual signboards (white on green) for each road, showing the country
name.

